# 梁祝小提琴協奏曲



## Harvey

Has anyone played (heard/attempted/messed with) the Butterfly Lovers violin concerto by Chen Gang and He Zhan Hao?


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 27 2004, 07:38 PM
> *Has anyone played (heard/attempted/messed with) the Butterfly Lovers violin concerto by Chen Gang and He Zhan Hao?
> [snapback]2130[/snapback]​*


Gil Shaham played that when I went to his concert in Ohio that I spoke of earlier. It was beautiful. It incorporates many chinese-like styles of music, like very long sort of slur things (idk the name of what it is called). Now that I think about it, I must buy the sheet music.


----------



## 009

If u like the violin version...u simply must hear the erhu version...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by DW_@Sep 28 2004, 09:37 AM
> *If u like the violin version...u simply must hear the erhu version...
> [snapback]2139[/snapback]​*


Now where would I find an erhu version? Media Play?


----------



## Harvey

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 28 2004, 09:48 AM
> *Now where would I find an erhu version? Media Play?
> [snapback]2146[/snapback]​*


...    Nah nah nah nah nah!
I heard it performed live by Duan Ai Ai last Saturday!
OMG I have a crush on her now...

Some CD Reviews


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 28 2004, 11:07 PM
> *...    Nah nah nah nah nah!
> I heard it performed live by Duan Ai Ai last Saturday!
> OMG I have a crush on her now...
> 
> Some CD Reviews
> [snapback]2166[/snapback]​*


Is she one of those super hot oriental violinists? Everyone I've seen I've fallen in love with as well. :lol: B)


----------



## 009

What?
U guys have this 'special' thing for all things 'oriental' ?

Hey, Quaverion... Chinese are sizzling wild. She may be too much for u to withstand.  Hee hee...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by DW_@Sep 30 2004, 06:41 AM
> *What?
> U guys have this 'special' thing for all things 'oriental' ?
> 
> Hey, Quaverion... Chinese are sizzling wild. She may be too much for u to withstand.  Hee hee...
> [snapback]2197[/snapback]​*


Hahaha! Nothing is too hot for me to withstand! B) Anyway, we don't have a thing for EVERY oriental violinist. Just the extremely hot ones. I do not have a thing for Kyung Wha Chung. That other one that I talked about in my "Romance of the Violin" post, well. That is a different story.  B)


----------



## Harvey

...I don't sound very Chinese when I play it...Yes, I have the sheet music.
...AHH! I sound like I'm playing some kind of Mendelssohn or something!


----------



## Quaverion

Try downloading Gil Shaham playing it.


----------



## Nox

...hehe...you might like Bin Huang too...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Oct 5 2004, 11:23 PM
> *...hehe...you might like Bin Huang too...
> [snapback]2378[/snapback]​*


Eh. Here's a perfect example of what I mean. :wub:










mmmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Nox

...a very pretty woman...


----------



## 009

I thought Sarah Chang has gained much weight?  
Is this a recent photo?


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Oct 6 2004, 09:20 AM
> *I thought Sarah Chang has gained much weight?
> Is this a recent photo?
> [snapback]2387[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I saw some pictures of her with quite a few more pounds put on, but even with the extra weight, she's still a very beautiful woman.


----------



## Quaverion

Haha! I don't know if it's recent or not. I'll check, but don't burst my bubble DW!


----------



## Harvey

*Erhu concerto, I found.*

Revive this thread...
I found the Erhu concerto here.
http://www.jndaily.com/jnly/eh.mp3
(32 megs)


----------



## TwoTree

*Butterfly Lovers*

The first time I heard it played was at a violin factory in Hebei, China. There was an older man there playing this wonderful melody over and over as he tried out different violins. Later, I asked him what was the name of the piece and he told me Butterfly Lovers. Emily and I went to the store when we got back to Shenyang and I bought the sheet music. It's really a wonderful melody, based on the pentatonic scale system. Very Chinese.


----------



## Zombo

If you like the Butterfly Lovers concerto, you must listen to the other Chinese national classic, the Yellow River Piano Concerto (黄河钢琴协奏曲)


----------

